# Cabin in the Woods - Suffolk 2012



## steve2109 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was out doing some wildlife photography today when I came across this little cottage in the woods, took me by surprise to find it there, it was in the middle of the wood with no obvious driveway/path to it ! looks like the local gamekeeper uses it for his pheasants to shelter in. I had a little look inside and got a few photos, had to shoot handheld and with a high ISO (1600) due to poor light inside. Seems to be my week for stairs and floors as this to was a bit dodgy as well!

on with a small selection of photos


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 12, 2012)

nice shots. what an intriguing little building, i really like this one! the random ones are always the best. thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 12, 2012)

What an excellent little find


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 12, 2012)

What a fab bonus to your wildlife shoot That's one quaint charming cottage


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 12, 2012)

*What a lovely little find...*


----------



## skankypants (Nov 12, 2012)

Love things like this...thanks for posting..


----------



## Bones out (Nov 12, 2012)

Blimey, what a thing to find. What you think it was used for initially?


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

What a cracking find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Blimey, what a thing to find. What you think it was used for initially?



not sure, prehap's a gamekeepers cottage or land workers home


----------



## shane.c (Nov 12, 2012)

What a waste lovely little place.........


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 16, 2012)

What a magical little place.
Stairs again look dodgy.


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 16, 2012)

chaoticreason said:


> Stairs again look dodgy.



They were !!


----------



## lil_melz (Dec 12, 2012)

*cabin in the woods*

can i ask, where abouts is this in suffolk?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice find thanks for sharing .


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 14, 2012)

What a cute little place! What a shame it has been neglected, would make a lovely little abode. Thanks for sharing, very interesting


----------



## Fury161 (Dec 14, 2012)

Some nice shorts there, very nice indeed, thanks.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 15, 2012)

What a lovely little place  Nice one


----------



## Fluffster (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, cute cute cottage, what a fantastic find


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not much in there, but never-the-less, still a nice looking place


----------



## addictedmedia (Dec 15, 2012)

Wicked find and keep up the good work


----------



## Dieselcat (Dec 16, 2012)

It's like Little Red Riding Hood's grandmother's house long after the 'Wolf Incident'.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd be wary with stairs and floors like that if I were on my own! Nice find!


----------



## Rxcrose (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome find!!! I live in suffolk and always find something on walks !


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely little place. I'll have it! Be a good little project!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2013)

Really captured it there with those atmospheric shots.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh. Magnificent. Well found, Sir.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice little place


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 26, 2013)

No idea what it was then.... hunting lodge?


----------



## muppet (Jan 26, 2013)

love the second shot good set of pics tanks for posting


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 29, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> No idea what it was then.... hunting lodge?



No idea at all, all I can think is it must have been an old estate workers cottage, probably a beat keeper....


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 29, 2013)

Great little place. I think it belongs to the wicked witch of the forest


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 29, 2013)

The best explores are the ones you just stumble upon by chance...

Great photographs, thanks for sharing!


----------

